# Prepping Fried Food for an Event



## chefforanight (Jan 17, 2013)

I am catering a Bar Mitzvah with about 150 kids.  I am serving homemade corn dogs.  Problem is:  I am prepping for two days in a rented kitchen and then only have an oven at the space for the party.  I want to know how I can deep fry them the day before and maintaing the crispiness with only an oven on the day of.  Advice please and thanks.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

We have corn dog small bites on our catering appetizer menu and although I haven't tried, I would say no. They will hold up fairly well on the day of, if left uncovered in an oven or cambro. If you use a cambro and preheat it, just be sure to use dry heat like cast iron pans or bricks, no moisture like boilng water to preheat.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

test it out.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

not sure about corn dogs but many fried foods reheat well in an oven. So do test it out - not hard to do.

another thought is how are you serving them  -are they a passed item or will they be served on a buffet.

If you are passing them get one or two domestic table top fryers (fry daddy sort of thing) and fry 20 or so per fryer at a time 

that will give you plenty to pass per round before you have to go out again.

As for keeping them warm on a buffet once they are either fried or oven heated

consider a large pewter tray with sterno underneath or a flat griddle with sterno underneath or something without the waterpan

what we often refer to as 'chaferless chafers"  Even river rocks in a chafer without the water but really would look nicer with something other than the chafer.

what's the rest of your member.

Tip for future menu planning.  Do  a site inspection to check equipment available before finalizing the menu.  Some menu items are a PIA to get done at certain venues due to lack of space and or equipment.  

\


----------

